# ASDA tubes ?



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Someone kindly brought these back from the UK for me (Asda)

They're not really strong enough for training but I wondered if anyone had tried them as a slingshot?


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

I did a search:

"Matt Roberts Resistance Bands Set."

Sorry ruthiexxxx, I want to distance the products!

The colours and levels are:

Light: Blue

Medium: Yellow

Heavy: Red

The reviews give a range of opinions. At the end of the day it depends which consumer group these products are targeted for, and which muscles are being exercised. The product I use (Asda fit4life stretch bands) covers legs stretchs. The heavy size is 0.55mm X 150mm X 1500mm. a full width band on each fork and full stretch? I have to guess "about twice what I use". And my force gauge only goes upto 50kgf...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Crac said:


> I did a search:
> "Matt Roberts Resistance Bands Set."
> Sorry ruthiexxxx, I want to distance the products!
> 
> ...


It was the flat stretch bands that I had asked for as I had heard that it was better than TBG. These things I just don't know. Not much use to me for exercise...I prefer heavy metal...both on the hi-fi and in the gym. If anyone has found them good for slings then I'll give it a try but I'd rather give them away than cut them up if they're no good for shooting


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I tried them anyway...rather powerful !


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

If any ASDA shoppers are interested all 3 of the tubes are usable and pack a fair punch. I've no idea of the price but I gather that their flat bands are better value than theraband so..................... ??


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> If any ASDA Argos shoppers are interested all 3 of the tubes are usable and pack a fair punch. I've no idea of the price but I gather that their flat bands are better value than theraband so..................... ??


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Crac said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > If any ASDA Argos shoppers are interested all 3 of the tubes are usable and pack a fair punch. I've no idea of the price but I gather that their flat bands are better value than theraband so..................... ??


Oh...are they from Argos ? I assumed he got them from Asda. My father-in-law got them when they had a trip to the UK. Bless him he was worried that they might be too strong for me. How sweet.


----------

